# think this will keep things warm enough?



## simple (Nov 4, 2011)

This isn't catering, really, but this forum seemed the most logical place.

I'm taking some pulled pork into work next week, and the plans for reheating it have fallen through.  That leaves me with two options that I can see:

 1.  Nuke it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 when we're ready for it

  2.  reheat it on high in a crock pot, put the pot in a cooler and pack hot towels around it.  

Neither sounds like a great solution to me, but that's all I've come up with.  Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

Simple, I smoke,pull and refridgerate PP all the time,then place in slowcooker with finishing sauce at low(you would not belive how hot it will be at lunch,even if you start the warm-up when you get there,does it quick and the flavor is not messed with like nukeing .

If you have even 4hrs.,on low will get you from the fidge state.

Hope this helps,and.........


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Stan take the crock pot and plug it in leave it on low and it will heat up fine. If you happen to have an electric rice steamer they work great as well


----------



## simple (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry.  I didn't make myself very clear.  I'm not going to have access to an outlet.  Long story, very regimented, policied-to-death employer.  This seems to be a whole new idea for them.   I get a lot of blank stares...  everybody around here just nukes stuff.  I'll do it if that's my only choice, it just rankles to have to degrade my product that way...  Outside of melting butter for popcorn, and boiling water quickly, I don't have much use for a microwave

If I have it good and hot, put the crock in a cooler, surround it with hot towels, think it will stay warm enough for about 4 hours?  I know I can keep a whole butt hot for 6 hour or more in the same cooler, but I know the shredded meat won't hold heat as well as a solid chunk.


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't seem to find the info now, but I remember Alton Brown doing what you describe with the towels, cooler...BUT  he wrapped bricks heated in an oven in aluminum foil, then in towels and put that in the cooler to keep stuff warm for hours...


----------

